# Win an Avatar Cab from Steamco Music!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Guitars Canada is giving away an *Avatar Cab* from *Steamco Music* along with a *Guitars Canada Coffee Mug*!!!

*Which cab you ask?*

G212 in any of the available combinations (for a guitar playing winner)
or
B210 or B112 in either carpet or tolex (for a bass playing winner) 

*How do I win this great prize, you ask?*

It's simple, we are going to take all posts made by members between *Jul 1st* and *Jul 31st *inclusive and pick one lucky post. The winning post # will be generated by computer and whomever made the post wins.

*Rules:*
1) You must have a post count of at least 20 to win.
2) The winning post must be at least 30 characters long.
3) Moderators and Admins are excluded.
4) Posts made in the For Sale or Dealer Emporium are excluded.
5) Post padding won't be tolerated. This will be determined at the mods discretion.
6) You need to be a Canuck!


So, if you want to win the prizes get posting!!!!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you guitarscanada and steamco for giving us forumites another chance at getting some sweet free gear!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome! I'm dying for one of those GC mugs, hope I win. Oh, the cab is nice too


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet!!! Another great prize. Let the posting begin!!!!!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

An Avatar cab in July.. a Hamm guitar this Thursday. Being an admin can really suck at times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

If won, can the Avatar cab maybe be exchanged for other gear from *Steamco Music*?

(As an acoustic player the only thing it'd be good for, for me, would be to resell it)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That would probably have to be negotiated with Steamco direct. I can't make that decision myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Or I could just plan to also win the Hamm Guitar, and scare everyone and go electric!

LOL


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

It worked for Neil....


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

... and he's been scaring people ever since!

LOL


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Schweet deal! my Valve Junior is lonely, an avatar cab would do just fine!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Jims said:


> Schweet deal! my Valve Junior is lonely, an avatar cab would do just fine!


I was thinking the exact same thing. :rockon2:


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

does Canuck mean just having residence status in Canada, or Citizen status as well?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As long as you live in Canada and your shipping address is here, you are in.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This contest will officially kick off on Sunday, good luck to all. All posts through July count as an entry.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

another big givaway :smilie_flagge17: good luck all :rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You could just have Steamco give it to me now and that would save some disk space on your server.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> You could just have Steamco give it to me now and that would save some disk space on your server.


That's what you said last time, and Screem is the one doing the smiling! :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thanks to steamco for hooking us up! that's a pretty sweet prize


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow very cool.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

wow that is a very good prize. Hopefully, having more active members will attract more new members too.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

This idea of contests and giveaways for tangeble items is such a super idea. We don't get these at the geeky forums I hang out at.

Cheers!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> That's what you said last time, and Screem is the one doing the smiling! :smile:


I've got keep trying though. With that damn car and the unemployed college graduate *still* at home,....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I've got keep trying though. With that damn car and the unemployed college graduate *still* at home,....


Ouch. Might be time for a work boot in the butt! That's what my dad would have done to me. :smile:


Everyone click on the banner add Scott has up and check out the great product at Steamco!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Bump for the noobs.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks to Guitarscanada and steamco for putting this on...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

The winning post must be at least 30 characters long, Good I thought it was words, I dont think I have the minimum 20 posts yet, so I guess I better think of something-
alls I can say is thanks, for the contest and good luck to all-


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

So, we're are five days into the contest and I don't think I have even posted this month. What is wrong with me?!?! I need to get going if I want even a chance at winning. Someone kick me in the butt.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

6. You need to be a Canuck.

What, be a Canadian or live in Canada? I only qualify for the first one!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

stratovani said:


> 6. You need to be a Canuck.
> 
> What, be a Canadian or live in Canada? I only qualify for the first one!:smilie_flagge17:


A little of both. Shipping address in Canada being the most important!


Sorry man!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

stratovani said:


> 6. You need to be a Canuck.
> 
> What, be a Canadian or live in Canada? I only qualify for the first one!:smilie_flagge17:


If you want, and if you win Strat, you could have it shipped to my place in NB but you would have to come here to get it or I could possibly take it to the St. Stephen - Calais border if you paid the gas, St. Steve side, I won't cross the border.

Really, not kidding, and I wouldn't rip you off.

Think I'd lean towards the 2X12 if I won


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

aw.... i want this.. well gota start posting soon. 

btw. is this cab and amp?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Can always use another cab. Having had new ones, used ones, donated ones, destroyed ones, good ones, trashy ones, heavy ones, flimsy ones, and moody ones, I'm always willing to try one more. Seems to me the better new cabs are pretty good compared to what was once available.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been thinking about the contest give aways here and think that posts in the "open mic" (off-topic) section should not be eligible; they add very little to the site's main purpose (music discussion) and are typically dominated by a handful of individuals making multiple posts. It doesn't seem right that somebody has a greater chance of winning music gear because they made 1000 posts about nonmusic related topics.

I know that posts in the For Sale section are already ineligible. Any support for also making open mic posts ineligible?

TG

(PS, I would love to win a new cab! Avatar makes great stuff for sure; show them some support if you are in the market)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I've been thinking about the contest give aways here and think that posts in the "open mic" (off-topic) section should not be eligible; they add very little to the site's main purpose (music discussion) and are typically dominated by a handful of individuals making multiple posts. It doesn't seem right that somebody has a greater chance of winning music gear because they made 1000 posts about nonmusic related topics.
> 
> I know that posts in the For Sale section are already ineligible. Any support for also making open mic posts ineligible?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea to me. Scott?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My thoughts are that it is part of our "community" and should count. The people that post in this forum are regular contributors and visit here all the time. Unlike the for sale forum that gets used by many as just that. Plus, everyone on here plays guitar and could certainly use that cab.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I want it. I shall have it. Amen.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

A cab to go with my little Traynor would be awesome. I've been wondering what it would sound like with a 2X12.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I think the open-mic postings should also be ineligible, but it isn't my board  In any case I would certainly love to have an Avatar bass cab. Those things are awesome!


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey I just noticed Steamco is in Winnipeg...Save shipping costs and just give it to me!


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

adamthemute said:


> Hey I just noticed Steamco is in Winnipeg...Save shipping costs and just give it to me!


Or me....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> > Originally Posted by Jims View Post
> > Schweet deal! my Valve Junior is lonely, an avatar cab would do just fine!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing. :rockon2:


Me too! :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004: 

Thanks to Steamco and Guitars Canada.


----------



## Pr3Va1L (Jun 26, 2007)

Hell yeah!!

I was needing a nice 212 cab to run in stereo with my preamp!


Thank you GuitarsCanada and Steamco Music!! :rockon2:

Keep on rocking!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Get posting bro, you need a min 20 before you can be eligible. :rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, we are getting closer to that draw for the winner. Let's keep posting. Good luck to all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually those cabs look very nice.


Good luck everybody. Somebody will have a heck of a good day!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't see anything in this thread, but is the cab any G212 unloaded, with the "standard" speaker options (the Celestion Alnico Blues, Alnico Golds, and Heritage are all a significant increase in $) or any speakers they carry?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steamco stated "in any available combination" so we can ask for clarrification on that.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Actually those cabs look very nice.
> 
> 
> Good luck everybody. Somebody will have a heck of a good day!:food-smiley-004:


 
They are awesome cabs. Not to be a broken record, I sure wish I was included....

Drool


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

is the contest open to Quebec residents? I know we have lots of problems with contests...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As long as you are Canadian and live in Canada right now.. you are in.


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the info. You can count me in. These cabs only had great reviews and I wish I could confirm...


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Great prize! An Avatar 2x12 cabinet would be very useful hauling my stuff to open mic nights in town. My old knees cannot take hauling too much heavy stuff anymore! "Old age is no place for sissies!" The cup could come in handy for taking my glucosamine tablets. 

I will drive to Winnipeg to pick it up and see my Dad at the same time! I ain't proud and I will make that sacrifice!


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

bluecoyote said:


> Great prize! An Avatar 2x12 cabinet would be very useful hauling my stuff to open mic nights in town. My old knees cannot take hauling too much heavy stuff anymore! "Old age is no place for sissies!" The cup could come in handy for taking my glucosamine tablets.
> 
> I will drive to Winnipeg to pick it up and see my Dad at the same time! I ain't proud and I will make that sacrifice!


Only if I don't get it first . (yes I know I have to raise my post count). Of course there could be a jam arranged for us old guys if you did make it out here. I used to play in Calgary about 25 years ago so it would be fun to meet some other players from the area. :food-smiley-004: and I share my glucosamine. 

Did I mention those are really cool cabinets?


----------



## theshroomman (Feb 23, 2007)

wow i should really get posting eh :rockon2: :rockon:


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

Several great speaker combos for that one:
Celestion Greenbacks
Celestion Vintage 30s
Alnico Blues

Oh man...:banana:

Twiggs


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SZ Addicted said:


> Several great speaker combos for that one:
> Celestion Greenbacks
> Celestion Vintage 30s
> Alnico Blues
> ...


Blues/Golds or Heritages aren't a standard speaker combination. I'm quite certain the winner will have to pay the difference if they want the special speakers.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't mind having to toss in a couple of extra quid to get the Alnicos. Those cabs look so nice Drool

-Twiggy

P.S. Even the speakers that are available for no extra $$$ are very nice in my opinion.


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Right now, I'm dreaming of earing the 2x10 on top of my 2x15... both of these hooked to my svt4-pro and my peavey graphite necked bass....

:rockon2:


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

Cool, and mostly thanks for taking the time to inform those like me that do not post often.
string on:thanks5qx:


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

Keep on rocking in a FREE world.....(lol)


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Someone's gonna get lucky!


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

You have no idea how hilarious it would be if I actually won this draw. :banana:


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

*Avatar Cab*

Hey Jeff, you don't mention anything about shipping anywhere in Canada. Or did I miss that?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How many days left? Five I guess. Yeah, It would definitely liven up the basement.


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

this sounds like a pretty sick contest. I have heard many good things about avatar cabs... hmm wonder how it would sound paired with a VHT Ultralead


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> How many days left? Five I guess. Yeah, It would definitely liven up the basement.


and bring the house down maybe?


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

bluecoyote said:


> Great prize! An Avatar 2x12 cabinet would be very useful hauling my stuff to open mic nights in town. My old knees cannot take hauling too much heavy stuff anymore! "Old age is no place for sissies!" The cup could come in handy for taking my glucosamine tablets.
> 
> I will drive to Winnipeg to pick it up and see my Dad at the same time! I ain't proud and I will make that sacrifice!


Its really about 60 lbs of weight to lug.


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Am I the only one from Quebec here? I guess I'm the only one that wants an avatar cab...

I hope this cab can play bass in french....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Renniw said:


> Am I the only one from Quebec here? I guess I'm the only one that wants an avatar cab...
> 
> I hope this cab can play bass in french....




Nope, lots of members from la belle province ici.

In fact, last month's winner of a Hamm Guitar, "Scream", resides in Montreal.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

Renniw said:


> Am I the only one from Quebec here? I guess I'm the only one that wants an avatar cab...
> 
> I hope this cab can play bass in french....


maybe they have hotplates for that kind of translation? 

hmmm wonder how that would sound lol


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

COMPLETELY OT (sry) 

buuuut, I just found this site because someone posted on HCAF about the avatar giveaway...but it seems nice here  how long has this site been around for?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

kinggeoff said:


> COMPLETELY OT (sry)
> 
> buuuut, I just found this site because someone posted on HCAF about the avatar giveaway...but it seems nice here  how long has this site been around for?




Must be in it's second year by now I think.


There's a surprising diversity of experience and skill levels here.

Welcome.


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

so wait...are they only taking posts from this thread? or the whole forum? or only a certain section???????:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

also i need to get my post count up so what kind of speakers are loaded in this 212 avatar????:smile:


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Must be in it's second year by now I think.
> 
> 
> There's a surprising diversity of experience and skill levels here.
> ...


Thank you sir. It is much more friendly than HCAF  so it seems nice


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Get posting bro, you need a min 20 before you can be eligible. :rockon2:


I like a mod who's active within the forums  this is rare these days.
Keep us in check sir


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

kinggeoff said:


> also i need to get my post count up so what kind of speakers are loaded in this 212 avatar????:smile:


So i decided to NOT be lazy and look up the cab myself. It got STELLAR reviews. Those Hellatones seem like some amazing speakers

here's a link to reviews if anyone is interested. People really love these cabs 

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar+Amp/product/Avatar/G212+Cabinet/10/1

p.s. if linking is illegal in this thread, plz let me know and i will amend the post


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Couldn't think of a better spot to make post #20, eligibility ROCKS and so does Guitars Canada!!!! :rockon: :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So we are coming close to the end of the July contest. I can't beleive we are almost through July already  but having said that.... good luck to all the posters.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can't beleive we are almost through July already


 Doesn't seem possible!!!


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> ...I can't beleive we are almost through July already  ....


I can't believe it either and now I am on vacation and it will be over before I know it. This seems like the fastest summer I have ever experienced. Not sure why. At least it has been enjoyable!


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

as quoted by fenderman - Live to play, play to live, for there may not be a tomorrow.

Man I look forward to tomorrow.Cause come tomorrow I'll be playin again.cheers:food-smiley-004:


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

sure must hate sayin goodluck when you're not one off the possible lucky ones eh GC?


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Guitars Canada is giving away an *Avatar Cab* from *Steamco Music* along with a *Guitars Canada Coffee Mug*!!!
> 
> *Which cab you ask?*
> 
> ...


what about shipping?


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

Somebody's going to get a lot of good useage out of this cab. That mug ain't too shabby either.
:banana:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi There, just a few notes to clarify things about the Avatar cab giveaway:

The G212 model being given away is the "G212 Special" in any available configuration. more info on that model at: http://www.steamcomusic.com/avatar/documents/g212sp.html

The winner can apply the value of the prize cab towards any cab he/she chooses and just pay the price difference to upgrade.

As this is a "giveaway", we will also be picking up the shipping cost (even if you upgrade) so that it lands at your door for FREE. No Hidden costs

This is just our way of saying thanks to Canada and our valued customers (or future valued customers). 
A big thanks to Guitars Canada for making stuff like this happen.
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow thanks dude. Great giveaway btw  Keep up the good work!


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats AWESOME!!! Makes me want to celebrate with another beer!!!:food-smiley-004: :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really want to win this. The last thing I won was a Labatt's Blue Jacket. It would be really, really nice to win this. :banana:


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know if the number of posts factors at all into who ends up winning the contest but I think that the last winner had over 600 posts to his credit. You're just shy of 1000 posts, that can't hurt your chances. Good luck!


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I really want to win this. The last thing I won was a Labatt's Blue Jacket. It would be really, really nice to win this. :banana:


who needs a cabinet when you have a stylish labetts blue jacket?


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Ya, sure ... you win a jacket? The last thing I have won is a set of Rogers Silverware at the Manitoba Exhibition in the 1960s! A cheap set at that! 

Even my 649 ticket did squat last night!


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

Hells Bells, todays the last day. hope I make the 20th.


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

Renvas said:


> aw.... i want this.. well gota start posting soon.
> 
> btw. is this cab and amp?


so do I,good luck


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi There, just a few notes to clarify things about the Avatar cab giveaway:
> 
> The G212 model being given away is the "G212 Special" in any available configuration. more info on that model at: http://www.steamcomusic.com/avatar/documents/g212sp.html
> 
> ...


thanks for the good heart dudes. U ROCK


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

:rockon2:Man did you know you had me working overtime to classify myself eligible in this draw? I've managed to make my 20th post and cant wait to see who wins the cab.


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

hehehehe you and me both dude!  good luck to the both of us


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

The end is nigh...

Good luck to everyone! My back will thank you for a 2 x 12 because I won't have to lug my 4 x 12 around!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume if you still have a chance even if you post at 11:59:59 July 31st,... right? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

the one thing I have noticed about this forum is that the folks that live here , realy try hard to make it happen.
When I first spotted this forum, the first thing that impresed me was that it catered to Canadians. What a great idea. Canadian folks talking gear to other Canadian folks. As Canadians, we have our own unique views.
Wether its availability, border shipping woes, or pricing, it all adds up to a unique Canadian prospective.
Congrats to all those that participate.


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I assume if you still have a chance even if you post at 11:59:59 July 31st,... right? :food-smiley-004:


heh,heh,heh. you poor bugger, I hope you are in too. everyone deserves a chance.


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

haha yea it's gettin clooooose. But you know, either way, now that I've found this forum (directly because of this contest) I will be hanging out here more  so it definitely worked


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

OK. The reason I think I should would win this wonderful prize from the wonderful people at Steamco is because,... *THIS IS MY 1000th POST !!! HOOOOOOOO-WEE !!!!! *


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I need this because I'm an amp geek, not a speaker geek. I've yet to learn the knack as to how to build one! 

Go geetah's CANADA! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Geek said:


> I need this because I'm an amp geek, not a speaker geek. I've yet to learn the knack as to how to build one!
> 
> Go geetah's CANADA! :smilie_flagge17:


I can build them, but not as well as Avatar, it would give me something to work toward.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Who wouldn't want to win a cab as nice as that? Never really been very lucky but figure I have just as much of a chance as the next guy or gal.

Good Luck everyone, can't wait to see who wins!!! :rockon: :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

owell i did my best anyways.. guess its over now right? or is it just my eastern time?

this event* was hard for me since im preaty much a noob at guitars and i really have no knowladge or experiance with guitars


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

kinggeoff said:


> haha yea it's gettin clooooose. But you know, either way, now that I've found this forum (directly because of this contest) I will be hanging out here more  so it definitely worked


Sure man,everyone here are pure guitar freaks we just want to talk guitars and music:wave:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Forgot about this... congrats to whoever won!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very bizarre that you would post the last one in here. Cuz *YOU* are the winner. Congrats to *Violation* with winning post number 54873

Please submit via PM your full name and shipping address.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Very bizarre that you would post the last one in here. Cuz *YOU* are the winner. Congrats to *Violation* with winning post number 54873
> 
> Please submit via PM your full name and shipping address.


Damn, now THAT is a good way to kick off the day! 'Bout to send the PM, thanks Steamco Music and GC!

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

So, ... the closing date on the contest was 08-01-2007 04:35 AM, rather than midnight on July 31st!

Congratulations to Violation!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Violation!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations Violation!,....enjoy the new cab,...and post pics! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

simescan said:


> Congratulations Violation!,....enjoy the new cab,...and post pics! :food-smiley-004:


DITTO!!! :rockon:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Way to Go! Let us know how it sounds!


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Congrats man! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

violation said:


> Forgot about this... congrats to whoever won!


congratulations to yourself bud - enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

bluecoyote said:


> So, ... the closing date on the contest was 08-01-2007 04:35 AM, rather than midnight on July 31st!


No. He won with this post made back on the 14th. Not the post to this thread.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Good things happen to good people, congrats Vio!


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats you lucky bum!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> No. He won with this post made back on the 14th. Not the post to this thread.


Yes indeed. Thats the one. Post is randomly selected from contest start time to finish.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! Will post pics for sure... can't wait!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Congratulations dude. Good stuff you'll be getting.


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice!!!

Enjoy the cab dude.:banana:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! Kudos to Steamco and of course GuitarsCanada


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Enjoy. Thanks to GC and Steamco for making it an interesting month!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats...i have an Avatar 2x12 that I just love, I'm sure you will enjoy it. Great prize!!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks!

For those curious, I went with the G212H Special with 2 Celestion Vintage 30's.










They didn't have any in stock, but he said they'll arrive there late next week!


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

mumph?

No  just kidding it's not nice to covet your neighbors cab.

seriously Congradulations!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

congrats man...have fun with itDrool


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

oh man you are soo lucky 


congrats man


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You must give a tone report when you get it. I'd love to get one of those with a Hellatone 30 and 60, but it would be over kill for the basement.

Thank you Steamco for your support of GuitarsCanada.


----------

